# maxey cage wire



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

any ideas any one on how i can get some wire suitable for using on maxeys? i am going to try to make a load of maxeys however i will need the appropriate wire for them


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2440

Brian Tanner (see post above) makes Maxey cages and sells components. You could also ask Gary (Wight Isle Stud) as I think he's making them at the moment too.


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

thank you!


----------

